# timber rubbing strakes



## Nish Kampfner (Jul 2, 2008)

This is a restoration research question - we are trying to inform ourselves about timber rubbing strakes from a period of 1900 - 1915 (or thereabouts) on London-built short-sea trader/cargo steamcoaster such as SS Robin - or similar vessel type (aka Maria Bilbao from 1900's onwards)

Would the strakes be either painted, oiled or left untreated? 

Current research showing that there is no hard and fast rule for these ships during this period.

Grateful if anyone has good evidence or theories!
cheers,


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The Timber that was used would be Greenheart I suspect, It would be painted intially, but you need to take care with it, try not to get any spells in your hands as the wound area can quickly become infected.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Indications are that they were constructed from hardwoods and were usually painted, most often black, but whether this was with a normal oil paint or something else is not known.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The following is an old "recipe" for Black paints for wood on ships or boat's.
Matt Black, use the following,
10lb drop black
1lb marine dryers
2pts best Turp
1 1/2 pts of best raw Linseed Oil.
1/2pt of Gold-Size.
Gloss Black= can be obtained by using half the quantity of turpentine mentioned in the recipe and adding 3pts of best copal varnish. 

That's how it use to be done around the time of your vessel's seatime I would suggest.


----------



## Nish Kampfner (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded with such helpful comments and guidance....especially the 'recipe' - we are painting black as this concurs with historic pictures of SS Robin and similar vessels around this time....great I knew I could count on this forum for good information - tks., again...N


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Nish, just curious to know if the "Robins" rubbing strake is/was Greenheart. You would have thought that in "modern" times it would be easier to go to the local hardware shop and get a tin of Dulux, not if you sent my late Aberdonian Mother-in-Law who went into her local Hardware shop and asked for a tin of DUREX, the shop assistant collapased on to the floor in fits of laughter(Jester) and the M-in-L shot out of the shop with embarrassment, Sans tin and refusing to go back, sometimes old "recipe's" come in handy(Thumb)


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Chadburn's mix is interesting.

I do know that some Norfolk boatbuilders (Many of whom originally came from shipbuilding) used a mix of Paraffin and linseed oil (Boiled Oil) to apply to wood in an old form of preservative (Use cuprinol these days) Also many different variants of Tar are even used to this day. Again the product know as Black tar varnish was untill the 1950's used as an underwater coating on fresh water boats . Think you can still buy this stuff for doing Sheds. The first Ships I sailed on in the 1970's still used to carry a few delights like "stockholm tar' 'White lead' 'Red lead' two different Linseeds (Boiled and raw) and 'Fish Oil' 

Not sure on woods used. Probably not hard wood. My guess would be Pitch pine or the more common "Archangle Red' a very durable and resinous wood, A much slower grown version of the Scotts Pine from the Arctic.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote from a book by Edgar March.
'Elm Rubbers or 'binns' were spiked to the timbers with special nails made by a blacksmith and shaped like a lino brad. These rubbing strakes were protected by a half round iron ' 
Again I had forgotten that the term Binn and Binn iron are still (Just) in use. The reference here is for a much smaller fishing vessel.


----------



## Nish Kampfner (Jul 2, 2008)

SN - what a great source of information - thanks all - especially the mother in law story....that's a classic - original timber for strake on Robin was removed well before we set up the Trust and possibly before she was repatriated to the UK so can't answer the question about greenheart but will try to find out if any info is held in the archive would be interesting....I have never heard of the term Binn and Binn iron before so learning all the time....thanks all


----------



## Splinter (Mar 16, 2009)

I would say it's elm for rubbing strakes.

Ray.


----------

